# Dubstep (and similar genres) Thread!



## Scotty1700 (Jan 14, 2012)

So I'm here listening to some awesome dubstep-like songs and it sorta encouraged me to post some favs so what better thread than one completely about the genre(s) of music that's hands down awesome! Post what you think is the best and who knows, ya might find a song or two ya like!

First one's bigbeat, not necessarily dub sooo bear with me :<
[yt]gTw2YvutJRA[/yt]


Remix of a 'classic', imo much better than original.
[yt]fpwVCVVLfcI[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

Some dubstep is okay, but largely it all sounds the same to me. It's still good stuff though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2012)

I just hate it when it breaks an otherwise decent sound going on, into whatever the fuck you would call the shit starting at 0:43 in the Skrillex song.
It was good, until then, but then it was completely ruined.
South Park was right in parodying it as sounding like someone literally taking a shit in your ear, because that's what those parts sound like.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

I indeed love dubstep.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 15, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I just hate it when it breaks an otherwise decent sound going on, into whatever the fuck you would call the shit starting at 0:43 in the Skrillex song.
> It was good, until then, but then it was completely ruined.
> South Park was right in parodying it as sounding like someone literally taking a shit in your ear, because that's what those parts sound like.



Meh, to each their own. I find it sounds really cool, dubstep sorta revolves around the electric sound, loads a bass, and the drop of course so if you don't like that part of the song then it makes sense you don't like dubstep


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 15, 2012)

Let's see here...
[video=youtube;md1QECWVRHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md1QECWVRHs&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
[video=youtube;two7-VxEIC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=two7-VxEIC4[/video]
^Those two are dubstep remixes of songs. I find them pretty well.


----------



## Sar (Jan 30, 2012)

[yt]ut5R-WsnCcI[/yt]
Just found this randomly,
Its one of my favourites now.


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;qcGLppGzu0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcGLppGzu0g[/video]

[video=youtube;GMopO-S9mSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMopO-S9mSM[/video]

[video=youtube;GAxL1lKT7mA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxL1lKT7mA[/video]

here's a few good songs to start you off.


----------



## Aktosh (Jan 30, 2012)

Why not?

[video=youtube;sa42AW__3F0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa42AW__3F0[/video]

I really good one IMO. One of the best actually.

[video=youtube;Ljc7mWwbJw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljc7mWwbJw4[/video]

Forgot this one also one of the best IMO.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 30, 2012)

[yt]Q2jW6GnseoE[/yt]


----------



## Haru_Ray (Jan 30, 2012)

I like simple dubstep.
It seems that most of what I see today is allot of "screech scratch weelm walm chak chak" (I know, amazing description.) And I really like the more simple and calm sounding stuff. Hence why I love Mt Eden.
[video=youtube;Nymjfq2kXnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nymjfq2kXnI[/video]
And recently found this gem.

[video=youtube;OwF1Xx8Wego]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwF1Xx8Wego[/video]

But yeah, check out stuff from Mt Eden. Really chill and nice.


----------



## triage (Jan 30, 2012)

i refuse to accept wobble baseline + snare = dubstep

give me guys like burial, skream when he's on it, kode9, etc.
[video=youtube;G771hpO7EkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G771hpO7EkE[/video]


----------



## shteev (Jan 30, 2012)

Love liquid dub.

Only problem is the fan-base is a bunch of 13-year-olds talking about boners and cum.

[video=youtube;-nN8SKPAvZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nN8SKPAvZQ[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jan 30, 2012)

Almost all the dubstep I've heard sounds like two transformers fucking. It's an awful genre of "music."


----------



## shteev (Jan 30, 2012)

Conker said:


> Almost all the dubstep I've heard sounds like two transformers fucking. It's an awful genre of "music."



It takes talent to produce any type of music. While it isn't entirely my cup of tea, it _is_ a respectable genre.
Tell you what. Go buy some Midi Controllers, open up Ableton Live or Cubase and make some Dubstep. Then and only then can you tell me it sucks.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 30, 2012)

shteev said:


> It takes talent to produce any type of music. While it isn't entirely my cup of tea, it _is_ a respectable genre.
> Tell you what. Go buy some Midi Controllers, open up Ableton Live or Cubase and make some Dubstep. Then and only then can you tell me it sucks.



I understand not painting an entire genre in a bad light, but your argument doesn't really make sense. Is there a chance that if they made it they would like it? Or something? I don't understand.

It's like telling someone who doesn't like eating shrimp that they can't not like it until they've made shrimp at home themselves. Well uh, they're still probably not going to like it, and they've wasted their time and resources.

If you're trying to make someone appreciate the effort it takes, it's still a weak argument since even if they took the time they'd half-ass it and deem it not worth the trouble.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 30, 2012)

shteev said:


> It takes talent to produce any type of music. While it isn't entirely my cup of tea, it _is_ a respectable genre.
> Tell you what. Go buy some Midi Controllers, open up Ableton Live or Cubase and make some Dubstep. Then and only then can you tell me it sucks.



The baseline talent put into making dubstep isn't a huge feat >_> 

Though you're implying that someone must become like Justin Bieber to say he sucks, and that notion is silly. :v


----------



## Conker (Jan 30, 2012)

shteev said:


> It takes talent to produce any type of music. While it isn't entirely my cup of tea, it _is_ a respectable genre.
> Tell you what. Go buy some Midi Controllers, open up Ableton Live or Cubase and make some Dubstep. Then and only then can you tell me it sucks.


Well isn't that just a giant argumentative fallacy. Tell me, do you hold video game critics, movie critics, or anyone else that reviews products to the same standard?


----------



## Wreth (Jan 31, 2012)

I mainly dislike dubstep, because it's killing drum and bass


----------



## shteev (Jan 31, 2012)

Conker said:


> Well isn't that just a giant argumentative fallacy. Tell me, do you hold video game critics, movie critics, or anyone else that reviews products to the same standard?



You're absolutely right, I don't.

For clarification purposes, you questioned whether or not Dubstep should be considered music at all, and my point was that it takes just as much talent to produce that as it does to make any other genre of music.

Now, I'd rather not turn this thread into something like this, so I'll stop the argument here. The thread was not made for arguing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 31, 2012)

shteev said:


> it takes just as much talent to produce that as it does to make any other genre of music.



:v


----------



## Conker (Jan 31, 2012)

shteev said:


> You're absolutely right, I don't.
> 
> For clarification purposes, you questioned whether or not Dubstep should be considered music at all, and my point was that it takes just as much talent to produce that as it does to make any other genre of music.


wubwubweeweewubwubweewubweewub "oh optimus" wubwubweeweescreescreewubwubwubscreescree "oh optimus" repeat x 10


----------



## shteev (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck this.


----------



## triage (Feb 1, 2012)

so how about that dibstap


itp: good dubstep (listen to it you double pitchfork)
[video=youtube;IlEkvbRmfrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA[/video]
[video=youtube;8Z0VSvu-ro0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z0VSvu-ro0[/video]
[video=youtube;7kgIDdWwxUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kgIDdWwxUg[/video] (more glitch hop though)
[video=youtube;WpzzGXBW4GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpzzGXBW4GA[/video]
ps fuck rusko


----------



## webkilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's som fun examples of dubstep:

[video=youtube;gv81amnjShU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv81amnjShU[/video]


a somewhat silly dubstep

[video=youtube;z59gAXZ0ksQ&ob=av3e]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z59gAXZ0ksQ&ob=av3e[/video]
doesn't seem like the youtube linking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z59gAXZ0ksQ&ob=av3e

MLP:FiM glitch-dubstep

[video=youtube;2R677MV--WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R677MV--WI[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

Violin dubstep anyone?
[video=youtube;D7mWUEjHM5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=D7mWUEjHM5c[/video]


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Violin dubstep anyone?
> [video=youtube;D7mWUEjHM5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=D7mWUEjHM5c[/video]


That was amazing..

wait till you get to 1:02
[video=youtube_share;SyORw8bee4o]http://youtu.be/SyORw8bee4o[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 12, 2012)

I like dubstep influenced stuff and hybrids with other genres

Dubstep + Hip Hop

[video=youtube;CGjUVbFoaf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGjUVbFoaf4[/video]

Dubstep + Drum & Bass (Drumstep)

[video=youtube;bZpnnb8V9zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZpnnb8V9zw[/video]

Techno with a Dubstep break (starts at 3:07)

[video=youtube;XVESD1LVOrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVESD1LVOrI[/video]


----------

